

Show HN: LazyAnalytic: Turn raw events from your app into a meaningful feed - d0m
http://www.lazyanalytic.com

======
d0m
Hi HN, LazyAnalytic has been my side project for a couple months. It's a tool
that takes raw events from apps and turn them into a beautiful and meaningful
feed.

The goal is to make it easy to explore what is happening on your app. I.e.
Spot trends, find out which features users really like (or never use). A huge
emphasis was to make the app intuitive for non-technical users so that they
can explore the data without being overwhelmed by hundreds of graphs or being
forced to disturb developers to do DB queries.

How is it different then Google Analytic or Mixpanel? Both of these tools are
very good to answer specific questions. But it's hard to explore the events
without easily getting overwhelmed by all the data. Don't get me wrong, I love
GA and Mixpanel and I still use them on all my projects. But I still prefer
lazyanalytic for exploring and discovering users' behavior. I like how I can
see the big picture but dig into what seems intriguing in one click.

So far, I've got a MVP built for my projects and my friends projects. I'm
working on the general framework to make it easy to integrate for any apps or
websites. Still, if you'd like to try it out on your startup/project, make
sure your register and I'll contact you. (Maybe add +HN in your email address
or name).

Thanks!

